# Keyboard Backlight not on.

## Budoka

New Gentoo install on a Samsung AMD64 laptop using genkernel. http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700Z5B-S01UB-specs

Keyboard backlight doesn't work. How can I activate it?

Thanks.

----------

## christofdeluca

Have you emerged samsung-tools?

----------

## Budoka

 *christofdeluca wrote:*   

> Have you emerged samsung-tools?

 

Yes I did so upon your suggestion and must confess I am at a loss. Although I appreciate the effort that those responsible for Samsung Tools are making I find it poorly documented and not intuitive to use. At least not to me.

I scoured this site http://www.voria.org/forum/ but to no avail.

When I run Samsung Tools from the cli I get the following: [url] http://bpaste.net/show/81258/[/url].

Backlight is apparently the monitor backlight and all options other than "on" will turn it off leaving me in the dark and forcing a restart to work again.

Bluetooth doesn't work because I am still sorting out my adapter.

CPU Fan returns 

```
$ samsung-tools -c status

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/samsung-tools", line 771, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/samsung-tools", line 723, in main

    Cpu(options.cpu, options.show_notify).apply()

  File "/usr/bin/samsung-tools", line 276, in apply

    print CPU_TEMPERATURE + " " + self.__temp() + unicode(" Â°C", "utf8")

UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xb0' in position 22: ordinal not in range(128)
```

Webcam and Wireless seem to work fine but I don't have a webcam fn key.

However I am not sure of the syntax to permanently assign a hotkey. wifi is the only switch that seems to work when I assign 

```
samsung-tools -W hotkey Fn F12
```

In addition to the above, the preferences gui I am totally lost with.There is no explanation whatsoever of how to use it. But having said that, for example, if I select a hotkey by pressing it, it will assign a key other than the one I pressed. Case in point if I press Function f12 to assign to wireless, it will assign F8 which is my volume up key. Also I don't see an obvious way to deal with up and down. ie Mute (Fn/F6), Volume down (Fn/F7), Volume up (Fn/F8) .

Any ideas?

----------

## Budoka

Update:

At some point during my fiddling with this problem the keyboard light became active. But, it is on all of the time and the hot keys don't work preventing me from turning it on or off or adjusting brightness. This is clearly a problem when I am running on battery. Any idea's? Could this be somehow be related to acpi and something I did or didn't do when installing Gentoo?

----------

